# Careers that it is rare to see each type in.



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

ESTJ- Clown
ISTJ- Daredevil
ESFJ- Serial Killer

ENFP- Computer Hardware Engineer
ENFJ- Mob Boss

ISTP- Nursery Worker

INTJ- Nurse


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

ENTJ - Nature poet
ENTP - Hospice nurse
INTJ - Sports announcer
INTP - Relationship counselor

ENFJ - Mechanic
ENFP - Clerk
INFJ - Race car driver
INFP - Tax attorney

ESTJ - Tattoo artist
ESFJ - International spy
ISFJ - Comedian
ISTJ - Bartender

ESTP - Archaeologist
ESFP - History professor
ISTP - Mathematician
ISFP - Prison guard


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Inner Cosmos said:


> ISTP - Day care attendant





PulpFictionFan said:


> ISTP- Nursery Worker


Hilarious! You're onto something here...I work at a daycare, and I feel like gouging my eyes out every day.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

thewaffle;682021
said:


> ISTJ - Bartender
> ISTP - Mathematician


I could imagine an ISTJ being a good bartender
ISTP would be one of the MAIN types to be a mathematician


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

I've always pictured ISTP's to hate math, because it's completely abstract. They might study it so they can do something else better (such as engineering.... ISTP cliche, I know), but I don't think sensors in general are particularly fond of it.




thewaffle said:


> INTP - Relationship counselor


Oh god. It hurts just thinking about that.




thewaffle said:


> ESTP - Archaeologist


What about Indiana Jones? :tongue:


My pick for the type you'll never see an INFP (or ENFP) in is in the military. It's made up largely of XSTJ's... blech.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> I've always pictured ISTP's to hate math, because it's completely abstract. They might study it so they can do something else better (such as engineering.... ISTP cliche, I know), but I don't think sensors in general are particularly fond of it.


Those that I find that are the best are Te users probably because math deals with exacting amounts. Most of the ISTP's that I know do not have a problem with math.



> My pick for the type you'll never see an INFP (or ENFP) in is in the military. It's made up largely of XSTJ's... blech.


Yeah, I agree with this. Most of the types that you will do well in the military are ST's in general, with Te users doing the very best of all.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Those that I find that are the best are Te users probably because math deals with exacting amounts. Most of the ISTP's that I know do not have a problem with math.


Maths are probably the most Ti oriented discipline. They're abstract, logic, they uses "internal rules" (axioms), they use proofs are not directly connected with the outside, real world...

This does not imply that Te users cannot be as good as Ti at it. Remember that functions are not skills, only mindsets. But if some statistic research is made, I'm sure that a lot of Ti users are students of Maths, specially INTPs (ISTPs could see it a bit boring because not being directly "usable" in the world).


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

Neobick said:


> ISTP - Relationship Counselor


"You see, your problem is you keep crying all the time. Cut that shit out. Alright, same time next week."

Probably wouldn't be much different at a daycare center either.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Inner Cosmos said:


> ESTJ - Screen Writer for the "Teletubbies"
> ESFJ - Iconoclast
> ESFP - Library security
> ESTP - Pastry Chef
> ...


I absolutely love the fact that you chose an illegal activity as one for an ISFJ. An ISFJ crack dealer would be killed in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

ISTP - therapist or motivational speaker 
ENFP - accountant
ESTJ - poet


----------



## Inner Cosmos (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, so far for INFP

Tax attorney.... f___ That!
Stockbroker..... Dbl f___ that!!
Professional Wrestler.... I'd wrestle the girls that walk around with the round numbers....:mellow:
Pres of the U.S...... To many assholes around, I'd make us all get sensitivity training.... so no.
Sergeant Major..... Um... I was actually... a.... Marine....yeeeeaaahh wtf was wrong with me!
Interrogator...... I interrogate the nature or my emotions?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ENFP or INFP- Mob Boss, street enforcer, and assassin.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Those that I find that are the best are Te users probably because math deals with exacting amounts. Most of the ISTP's that I know do not have a problem with math.
> 
> Yeah, I agree with this. Most of the types that you will do well in the military are ST's in general, with Te users doing the very best of all.


My ISTP husband LOVES math because "it just makes sense to him"


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

The Great One said:


> ENFP- mathematician
> 
> ENTP- Preacher


I know one of each :tongue:



slotAtabB said:


> ISTJ - lead singer of a heavy metal band


I knew an ISTJ who was a _drummer_ in a heavy metal band :tongue:

Okay....I'm done being contradictory....promise.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MensSuperMateriam said:


> Maths are probably the most Ti oriented discipline. They're abstract, logic, they uses "internal rules" (axioms), they use proofs are not directly connected with the outside, real world...
> 
> This does not imply that Te users cannot be as good as Ti at it. Remember that functions are not skills, only mindsets. But if some statistic research is made, I'm sure that a lot of Ti users are students of Maths, specially INTPs (ISTPs could see it a bit boring because not being directly "usable" in the world).


Yeah, I could see that. However with things like accounting and such then Te users tend to take the prize.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

INFP - cattle slaughterer
INFJ - prison guard
INTP - rapper
INTJ - hairstylist

ENTJ - fast food server
ENTP - mary kay/avon salesrep
ESTJ - diplomat
ESTP - accountant

ISFP - collections agent
ISFJ - sex toy salesrep
ISTP - nun
ISTJ - comedian

ESFP - engineer
ESFJ - manual writer
ENFJ - combat engineer
ENFP - funeral home director


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> INFP - cattle slaughterer
> INFJ - prison guard
> INTP - rapper
> INTJ - hairstylist
> ...


lol, are you kidding me? Do you know how many ESTJ's are politicians and diplomats.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

The Great One said:


> lol, are you kidding me? Do you know how many ESTJ's are politicians and diplomats.


Politicians, yes. Diplomats...well, how many diplomatic estjs do you know?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> Politicians, yes. Diplomats...well, how many diplomatic estjs do you know?


Well, they generally aren't the most soft hearted human beings. I can kinda see your point.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

why does everyone on this website think we ENTPS are like crazy or something jeez we are like the personality most movie directors use 

Jack sparrow 

tyler durden 

the joker 


WE ARE AWSOME


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

My favorite so far is the INFJ airplane pilot. I can just picture it.

"The cards say it's not safe to take off for another hour. Dammit, where's my list of checklists? I can't remember if I shut that thingy off or not. Oh god, life sucks... it sucks!!"

Don't take offense at my little joke, I based it on my sister.


----------



## Bright Laughter (Sep 11, 2010)

Jason104 said:


> why does everyone on this website think we ENTPS are like crazy or something


LOL - Says the person who has a picture of Brad Pitt from The Fight Club as their avatar. :crazy:


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

how bout a ESFJ as a soldier :crazy:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

slotAtabB said:


> ENTJ - composer of "nature sounds" CDs


Why not? We're talking about some EASY MONEY. Just get a bunch of virtual assistants all over the planet to boss around and set them out to record different sounds, sell it to the public as a magical anti-anxiety aid, and....


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ISTP - Sunday school daycare teacher
ENFP - Judicial Executioner
ESFJ - Pimp


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Infp computer programmer


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> ENTJ- Charity Worker
> 
> INFP- President of the U.S.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if by charity worker you mean working with no pay, in which case I would totally agree with you. If you mean it as an ENTJ doing charity on the side, I disagree. I've done quite a lot charity work and love doing it, as long as I have another way to sustain myself.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

slotAtabB said:


> ISFJ - theoretical physicist


Well, I have speculated how it might work to develop a warp-gate that would replace teleportation.

See the thing is with teleportation, to get from point A to B, you body needs to get disintegrated and then is recreated at another location. So If I were to "travel" from A to B, I would not be me at B. That shocks me. I may have all memories erased, something could go terribly wrong like in the movie, The Fly. So another alternative to a teleportation device, aka, near instant travel from point a to b, could be something like a short wormhole which could bend a small areas in three-dimensional space below you and poke a delicate hole which comes out at another point that bent toward your location as well. Then all you need to do is simply fall a couple meters through the hole. Pure genius!

It suppose that that is a more practical application in dealing with and potentially defying the laws of physics.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

ENTP as a Pirate Captain hence Jack sparrow sucks at his career:crazy::bored:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Jason104 said:


> ENTP as a Pirate Captain hence Jack sparrow sucks at his career:crazy::bored:


Methinks modern piracy differs slightly from classic era piracy.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Jason104 said:


> how bout a ESFJ as a soldier :crazy:


I used to live with a pastor whom was an ESFJ. He was also an army veteran. He seemed to do well in the army.



Jason104 said:


> ENTP as a Pirate Captain hence Jack sparrow sucks at his career:crazy::bored:


ENTP's would make great pirate captains. What are you mad?


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I used to live with a pastor whom was an ESFJ. He was also an army veteran. He seemed to do well in the army.
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP's would make great pirate captains. What are you mad?


nooo im not madd jack sparrow sucks as a pirate he changes plans and ideas fast and alot of people get hurt so yea he sucks as a pirate idk who would follow him 

and i said ESFJs would suck as a soldier cuz i cant imagine the giver personality type kill someone :bored:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

He's a pirate. He plunders and pillages for a living! Why would he care if people got hurt??


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

ISFJ - Physicist
INTJ - Cheerleader/Dancer
ENTP - Accountant/book keeper
ENFJ - Marine Corps Drill Instructor
INFP - Marine Corps Drill Instructor
ESTP - Writer
ESTJ - Environmental Activist


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

exactly madhatter exactly.....wait hes still an ENTP


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jason104 said:


> nooo im not madd jack sparrow sucks as a pirate he changes plans and ideas fast and alot of people get hurt so yea he sucks as a pirate idk who would follow him
> 
> and i said ESFJs would suck as a soldier cuz i cant imagine the giver personality type kill someone :bored:


I think ENTPs are visionary entrepreneurs, and a good pirate is an entrepreneur who knows how to drum up cash and weasel out of trouble. No one ever said that people wouldn't get hurt while following an ENTP or in engaging in pirating. Those are occupational hazards that I would think come standard.

Also, any SJ will do well in the military, period. While it is true that every soldier's secondary mos is infantry, the vast majority of soldiers provide support and never have to shoot anybody.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

yea makes sense :mellow:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP- dancer.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> ENTP - Accountant/book keeper
> ESTP - Writer


False!

Whichever one I am, I'm studying to be an accountant (shudder) and I also write. So either way, I defy the stereotype. 

So there.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> Also, any SJ will do well in the military, period.


Can't say I've ever considered it as something I'd be very good at.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Jason104 said:


> he is not a J cuz he doesn't judge people





Jason104 said:


> and Js do judge ........


...What? Make up your mind!


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah hes a P I think


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

This is just my thoughts but I think attempting to specify a particular career based on our type can be dangerous. Each individual carries some traits of their type, but not all. Also staying clear of a certain type career may be a missed opportunity if we assume that all jobs in that career are the same. As someone who works in the HR field, that is a chancy assumption to make since most job descriptions are written very general. I am sure many of you have taken a based on the specs only to find that you do nothing remotely close to your actual job. 

More importantly we tend to see the positives in a job, but it’s the negatives that we simply cannot deal with. For example as an ISTP, being tied to a desk all day long is a fate worse than death. I think instead of the tail wagging the dog in this instance, maybe the weaknesses of your type will be better considered. The list below is not exhaustive, but may give the readers some indication of work environments that may not be conducive to their type. This list is from *How To Change Careers*: 


> *ESTJ*
> ·	May tend to commit to action too quickly
> ·	May prefer to work with the status quo rather than change
> ·	May ‘steamroller’ others in getting things done
> ...


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Neobick said:


> The first thing I thougt of.
> 
> ENFJ - Accountant
> ENFP - Police officer
> ...


*Sod* the stereotypes that all DJs are ESTPs. In fact there are tons of INFJ DJs in the market.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

The Great One said:


> State careers that you rarely see people of a certain type in.
> 
> ENFP- mathematician, lawyer, police officer, and judge.
> 
> ...


I would say, the ENFP, for being a mathematician, they are good at it, but I don't think they enjoy it as much as being creative. police officer and judge, now that's weird, I would never think they would have those kind of jobs.


----------

